# SSRI with least sexual side effects any one?



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello Guys, 

The question is above, what do you think is the SSRI with least sexual side effects ?

Thanks


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Lexapro/zoloft/prozac are good ones.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Man , 

do you have experience with them ? How did they affect you ?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Celexa for me, but it varies by individual and plenty of people have sexual dysfunction with Celexa. Celexa gave me zero side effects.

Paxil, Prozac and Luvox all caused me massive sexual dysfunction.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

this has been discussed ad nauseum, although i'll contribute to the thread, anyhow...

it's all contingent upon individual response. paxil ir gave me absolutely no sexual side effects at 60mg/day (slightly above max recommended daily dose) for 10 years until it pooped out, and purportedly paxil is one of the worst offenders in that arena.

i'm on luvox ir now and it's affecting my sexual functioning very mildly, i'm at 300mg/day (max recommended dose) - decreased libido/desire mostly with absolutely no anorgasmia/ejaculation problems, nor no erectile dysfunction. 

the two above in stark contrast to lexapro/celexa which totally killed all libido/desire, provided for total anorgasmia/inability to ejaculate, and complete erectile dysfunction all at below the maximum daily recommended doses, or rather while i was titrating up to an efficacious dose.

while not an ssri, remeron, which has shown to have extremely low rates of sexual side effects in clinical trials and research, when taken at higher than the smallest of doses totally chemically castrates me much akin to lexapro/celexa. i'm just mentioning this to demonstrate idiosyncratic response, although remeron may be worth trialing if you haven't already. i'm not quite sure what your symptom set is, so remeron may not be strong enough as a stand-alone medication for the treatment of the symptoms of anxiety.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> this has been discussed ad nauseum, although i'll contribute to the thread, anyhow...
> 
> it's all contingent upon individual response. paxil ir gave me absolutely no sexual side effects at 60mg/day (slightly above max recommended daily dose) for 10 years until it pooped out, and purportedly paxil is one of the worst offenders in that arena.
> 
> ...


You are very right.. it seems that one has to test .. i have been on two SSRI's and they have affected my sexual functions a lot .. but i have to test .


----------



## JSeinfeld (Jan 20, 2013)

yourfavestoner said:


> Celexa for me, but it varies by individual and plenty of people have sexual dysfunction with Celexa. Celexa gave me zero side effects.
> 
> Paxil, Prozac and Luvox all caused me massive sexual dysfunction.


Celexa (and also Lexapro that it's almost the same thing) has been awful for me. It wasn't fast, at first I was fine, it took like 3 or 4 months, but eventually it annihilated my libido. Now I'm trying to quit this sh*t because it completely ruined my sex life. About 3 months ago I was horny all the time, and now my sex drive is almost gone. I'm taking Wellbutrin to see if I can recover it, because I feel pathetic when my girlfriend tries to turn me on and NOTHING happens! Sexually I feel cold like a block of ice... I feel like Al Bundy from Married with Children when Peg wanted to have sex and he stayed on the couch watching TV... LOL


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

They all have sexual side effects. Its a matter of time to get used to it and you will find yourself doing better with time.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I never had sexual side effects with Celexa; but remember, everybody responds differently to medications.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

remeron has none


----------



## AvBaSoT (Feb 10, 2013)

Viibryd!

I started taking it about a month ago. Pretty much destroyed my winter depression which also reduced my shyness and social anxiety considerably. I've met more girls in the past couple weeks than in the entire last 3 years of my life. 

No sexual side effects either...although I am doing no fap and I work out like 5 times a week....so that could skew the effects. But I would at least give it a try.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

jackbarrett said:


> They all have sexual side effects. Its a matter of time to get used to it and you will find yourself doing better with time.


this isn't true for all.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

AvBaSoT said:


> Viibryd!
> 
> I started taking it about a month ago. Pretty much destroyed my winter depression which also reduced my shyness and social anxiety considerably. I've met more girls in the past couple weeks than in the entire last 3 years of my life.
> 
> No sexual side effects either...although I am doing no fap and I work out like 5 times a week....so that could skew the effects. But I would at least give it a try.


That is very interesting!! most the reviews i heard about it were negative! Did you have any other unwanted side effects?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> remeron has none


remeron destroys my sexual functioning.


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> this isn't true for all.


I dont know a single person on SSRI without noticing sexual side effects. Especially males.

Remeron is not SSRI.
Viibryd is not exactly SSRI although it works similarly. But I bet it has the side effects since its working on serotonin.

In my experience lexapro, zoloft, effexor and celexa definitely have. But 2 months later I'm used to it and I can simply force myself. So its easy then.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

jackbarrett said:


> I dont know a single person on SSRI without noticing sexual side effects. Especially males.
> 
> Remeron is not SSRI.
> Viibryd is not exactly SSRI although it works similarly. But I bet it has the side effects since its working on serotonin.
> ...


now you know of a single person who was on paxil for ten years without any sexual side effects. i'm now on luvox with minimal sexual side effects - decreased libido being the problematic area.

you're correct, remeron is not an ssri, as i noted earlier.

viibryd is an ssri for all intents and purposes.


----------



## JSeinfeld (Jan 20, 2013)

jackbarrett said:


> I dont know a single person on SSRI without noticing sexual side effects. Especially males.


On women they are "sex-devastating" too. SSRI kill their libido, vaginal lubrication, and causes anorgasmia, painful sex because of the lack of arousal, and all that kind of stuff. I think it's even worse for them.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

1mg to 2.5mg lexapro is pretty benign of sexual side effects. Stack that with 150mg Wellbutrin. Your good to go. Add Dexedrine or Vyvanse on top of that bam you will turn into a sexual dynamo.


----------



## xuztujma (Mar 18, 2013)

Celexa gave me zero side effects.


----------



## panicattackhelp29 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have friends who have had lots of success with Cymbalta.


----------



## AvBaSoT (Feb 10, 2013)

meedo said:


> That is very interesting!! most the reviews i heard about it were negative! Did you have any other unwanted side effects?


I had diarrhea and stomach cramps for the first 5 days but those went away pretty quickly. I also had insomnia when I bumped up from 10 mg to 20 mg. But 10 mg works just fine so its not a problem.

Viibryd is great but the thing you have to remember is that no pill is going to get rid of the psychological barriers of social anxiety or temporary causes of depression. You still have to go out and do things to improve your life. You still have to push your comfort zone to build social skills and gain confidence. The Viibryd allowed me to get over my winter depression to get out and do those things I could never do in the winter. But if you just sit around and don't take steps to improve your life, no SSRI is going to work.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

AvBaSoT said:


> I had diarrhea and stomach cramps for the first 5 days but those went away pretty quickly. I also had insomnia when I bumped up from 10 mg to 20 mg. But 10 mg works just fine so its not a problem.
> 
> Viibryd is great but the thing you have to remember is that no pill is going to get rid of the psychological barriers of social anxiety or temporary causes of depression. You still have to go out and do things to improve your life. You still have to push your comfort zone to build social skills and gain confidence. The Viibryd allowed me to get over my winter depression to get out and do those things I could never do in the winter. But if you just sit around and don't take steps to improve your life, no SSRI is going to work.


I do go out to Dance classes and Karate, i work full time as well. I meet friends for afterwork and coffee etc..So i am definitely sitting inside.

my problem is not that i don't like to interact.. i am very social.. my problem is the quality of those interactions.. i get nervous with racing thoughts and imagine people judging me.. in short.. social anxiety. So i am looking for a crutch to lean on while i improve my social skills .. if you know what i mean ..

Can you give us an example of how it helped you in the dating life for example.. like how would you think without it and how did you think on it ? We would appreciate it


----------



## AvBaSoT (Feb 10, 2013)

meedo said:


> I do go out to Dance classes and Karate, i work full time as well. I meet friends for afterwork and coffee etc..So i am definitely sitting inside.
> 
> my problem is not that i don't like to interact.. i am very social.. my problem is the quality of those interactions.. i get nervous with racing thoughts and imagine people judging me.. in short.. social anxiety. So i am looking for a crutch to lean on while i improve my social skills .. if you know what i mean ..
> 
> *Can you give us an example of how it helped you in the dating life for example.. like how would you think without it and how did you think on it ? We would appreciate it *


Yeah, it got rid of my winter depression so I could be my normal social self. I get tired and down in the winter and I just feel like sitting at home on the weekends. The Viibryd helped to get rid of that and made me want to go out and socialize. It also gave me a little more positive and confident outlook on things....like I don't let little stuff bother me as much or get irritable. Obviously women are looking for someone who comes across as positive and confident. So its helped my dating life in that way.

But I've also been taking steps to improve my life and I'm also a lot more aggressive when it comes to meeting women. Like I've reached a point where I just go out and have a good time and amuse myself. If I get a date then great. If I get rejected then so what? Nothing bad happens. I don't really care about rejection anymore.

If you're having trouble with getting dates then watch Simple Pickup or vitalyzdtv on Youtube. Its just about having fun and making it an amusing experience for yourself.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Out of the ssris, Lexapro, Prozac and the tricyclic Amitriptyline all impeded my sexual function.

Zoloft improved my sexual function, desire, orgasm and overall enjoyment.


Moclobemide and Mirtazapine had no impact at all.


----------

